# Microphone picking up all audio that comes from speaker. My Headset is Razer Kraken Pro V2



## Kassar (Sep 21, 2020)

So I upgraded my pc and was pretty happy, everything was fine until my friends told me that they can hear anything that I play on my speakers, game audio, YouTube, everything. I surfed the internet and nothing worked, I tried uninstalling the sound drivers, put listen to my device off, the only way it fixes is when I turn the volume down, but then my voice becomes so low my friends cant hear me, my motherboard is ASUS Prime H310M-D R2.0. If you guys have any idea or fix, please tell me. Thank you for reading!

P.S I tried plugging the cables in the front panel and back panel (if that's what you call it), and both of them had the same problem, and I tried using Realtek audio and the default windows one.


----------



## EzioAs (Sep 21, 2020)

Speakers as in desktop speakers or are you referring to the sound coming from the headset?


----------



## Kassar (Sep 21, 2020)

EzioAs said:


> Speakers as in desktop speakers or are you referring to the sound coming from the headset?


No sound coming from the headset, sorry for not clarifying well.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 21, 2020)

have you checked the control panel > sound to make sure which hardware that you run, sometimes it's back from the setting only
if you say there's no sound from the headset, could be from the setting or your hardware not detected by your pc


----------



## KiroLeniro (Nov 9, 2020)

Hey there, I have the Razer Kraken Pro V2 and my microphone pics up every sound that i hear in my headset. I don't know how to fix it. Any solutions on this will help me a ton thanks :/


----------



## Chaython (Nov 10, 2020)

Cheap razer junk, the USB Kraken Pro 7.1 didn't have this issue, but yes my v2 does have this issue.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 10, 2020)

Turn your speakers off?
What are you using for voice


----------

